# THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&quot



## Officer Dunngeon

I still want to know: who are the geniuses that write this pathetic excuse for an entry level exam?

Here is what I found wrong with the Civil Service exam of 2005:

1. #'s 75 and 77 were the exact same question. Duh.

2. Improper grammar was used in the wording of some of the questions and the answers.

3. The scenerios of the sargents at roll call reminded me of cheesy cop shows on TV. How about a donut with that coffee? :roll: 

4. The memorization artwork was drawn by a 3 year old.

5. The Boston Municipal Police was not listed as a preference choice... I checked over the municipality codes a few times and I didn't see it, although I may somehow have overlooked it. I'm going to list this as a fault anyway.

Add your bitching and other complaints below!


----------



## john77

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

There was another question that was repeated, they just changed the officers name. I forget teh question #'s but I beleive it was like 76 and 82 (or something along those lines).

And +1 on the wording of questions and answers.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

The two questions that really pissed me off were the ones about the stampede at the "local college" and the bleachers collapsing at the high school. They just pissed me right off. :cussing:


----------



## john77

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Agreed. There were two acceptable ways to answer the one about the college.

I put this in the other topic, but it bothered me so much I think I will bring it up again...the question about the confession sucked. Still not sure if I answerd that one right, I could think about it all day and I wouldn't come up with a definitive answer.


----------



## JeepinWeezle

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



Officer Dunngeon";p="63697 said:


> The two questions that really pissed me off were the ones about the stampede at the "local college" and the bleachers collapsing at the high school. They just pissed me right off. :cussing:


amen.....

I didnt know if it was info to lead to an arrest or just information about the person. To me you would take info about the person if it led to an arrest or not...but i put the arrest part because that was in the question "looking for information to lead to an arrest"


----------



## Capt. Kirk

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Yes I noticed 2 of the questions were exactly the same. 
It was a senerio question that needed to be put in chronological order, it was a DUI stop. 
All that was different was the officers name. I actually did a double take and went back to make sure I didn't make a mistake. The one about the bleachers got me too. I felt there were 2 proper answers to that one.
As for grammer and spelling that is Dunny's forte so i will leave that to her. LOL
All in all i felt it was better organized better than in the past. 
I felt I did ok but there is no way to know until the grades are sent out.
I also noticed that the Boston Municipal Police was not listed. 
Guess i will have to call the powers that be at One Ashburton Place about that one. 
Hope everyone did well!!!


----------



## JeepinWeezle

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



Capt. Kirk";p="63703 said:


> Hope everyone did well!!!


Hope i did well...hope everyone else did shitty!


----------



## Capt. Kirk

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



JeepinWeezle";p="63705 said:


> Capt. Kirk";p="63703 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hope everyone did well!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hope i did well...hope everyone else did shitty!
Click to expand...

Sorry your right LOL :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

The confession question: I put the guy who didn't say anything. His rights were not violated.

The questions about the college/high school pissed me off because I wasn't sure if I should apply "less is more" (please contact the police if you have any information about the deaths and injuries at the college, etc.) or be more specific because it was a press statement. I counted out the leading to arrest part because at that time they just wanted information.

There's always at least one question which causes me to over-analyze - those ones were it for me.


----------



## Xyr_gt

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Phew i thought i was the only one who thought those two questions about the confession and bleachers had two right anwsers, i was thinking about it the whole godarn way home from the test. least im not the only one. :?

I think i did well on the test... now i gotta wait 6 months to find out, :lol: :


----------



## JeepinWeezle

Officer Dunngeon";p="63710 said:


> The confession question: I put the guy who didn't say anything. His rights were not violated.
> 
> The questions about the college/high school pissed me off because I wasn't sure if I should apply "less is more" (please contact the police if you have any information about the deaths and injuries at the college, etc.) or be more specific because it was a press statement. I counted out the leading to arrest part because at that time they just wanted information.
> 
> There's always at least one question which causes me to over-analyze - those ones were it for me.


they did say they wanted "information to lead to an arrest."


----------



## Xyr_gt

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Phew i thought i was the only one who thought those two questions about the confession and bleachers had two right anwsers, i was thinking about it the whole godarn way home from the test. least im not the only one. :?

I think i did well on the test... now i gotta wait 6 months to find out, :lol: :


----------



## john77

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



Xyr_gt";p="63713 said:


> Phew i thought i was the only one who thought those two questions about the confession and bleachers had two right anwsers, i was thinking about it the whole godarn way home from the test. least im not the only one. :?
> 
> I think i did well on the test... now i gotta wait 6 months to find out, :lol: :


Which one did you choose for the confession?


----------



## JeepinWeezle

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



Xyr_gt";p="63713 said:


> I think i did well on the test... now i gotta wait 6 months to find out, :lol: :


haha by then i'll be working for Albuquerque NM


----------



## Mikey682

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

I knew how that test was going to go right when I first looked at the memorization picture. The picture was drawn by a 4 year old and the test was written by his 11 year old brother.
And I had a really nice proctor that told the "class" that if we didnt become cops this time around we could work as mall security guards. That's professional.


----------



## militia_man

In regard to the horrible picture used for the memorization section. How many people were nearby or in the park? I put 4-6 but was considering 7-9.

The confession question got me too. I picked the guy who confessed after being told something "may be done" although I was torn between that answer and the guy that didn't say anything at all. Kind of wishing I chose the guy who did not say anything although in my opinion the other guys rights were not violated either according to the information written in the passages above.

I also agree with those that say there was two equally correct answers provided for the bleacher collapse and the doors being chained at the local college.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

JeepinWeezle";p="63712 said:


> they did say they wanted "information to lead to an arrest."


Yeah, but forcing someone to drink vodka-laced coffee, intimidating or coercing them into a confession, or hounding someone to "just get it over with" were all violating 4th Amendment rights. The non-confession was the only other choice.

I also put down 4-6 people. There was a cop in the park, a guy walking his dog, and I think there were at least 2 other people on the sidewalk.


----------



## Southside

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

I agree with Dunny about the confession from the guy who said nothing!

The question about the bleachers I put the police are looking for information on those responsible for the fall of the bleachers. It was poorly worded but made the most sense. Oh well!


----------



## union1

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

How about the bootleged DVD Question? 2 Answers with only the workds "Buyer" and "to whom the dvd's were sold. What did yall put for that one?

On a second note, can someone please tell me why so many people messed up on the residency form? I hope they all knew that wasnt part of the test!!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I used "buyer" instead of "to whom..." short and sweet.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Now I would like to comment on the degenerates and newbies.

Hey, I was a first-timer to the exam too once... but the people who show up in their Sunday best, all rip-roaring and ready to be interviewed in their 3-piece suits crack me up.

As far as the derelicts who signed up just to get a goverment job, you gotta love them. I saw one girl who had to be about 400 pounds and all the doo-rags made the auditorium look like spring break in Atlanta.


----------



## john77

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

I put "to whom they sold the DVD's to." It sounded gramaticlly coorect to me. Again though, it could have been either of them.

So if I score low (basically I need a 98 or better) can I find out which questions I answered wrong and appeal if need be. The only reason I would appeal is if it was one of the questions that had 2 legitimately correct answers.


----------



## Goose

What about the one with the two guys on the porch (Warren and someone else) who started duking it out? I couldn't make heads or ass out of that one since it seemed like there were two factual stories, and two filled with lies...I think I put the one down where he ran up and knocked on the door as false.

...and Chet who beat up his girlfriend? I think I put down the one where everything was quiet before he left as false, because I didn't have anything else to go on (because you could have him either bang on the door beforehand or not).

I walked out feeling that I couldn't believe I wasted my $$ on the exam. I even stopped and talk with the trooper at the door on my way out that I can't believe what they put in the exams...what are they trying to do; not have oral boards any more? That is the way a lot of the questions were set up...

The thing that irks me is the questions are completely different than what is in the study guide, and you have no opportunity to get the corrected exam.

Based on today, I can't say I would pay the $$ to take it again 2 years from now...I got a 95 last time around, and I think I did much worse this time, but I'll probably have forgotten about it and be looking for a job elsewhere by the time the list finally comes out.


----------



## john77

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

For the one about Joel and Warren, the correct answer was the only one where the guy didn't punch the other guy first. I beleive it says he hit him with the pipe and then as he was running away he threw the pipe at him hitting him in the back.

The one about Chet I think the correct answer was the one that had the girlfriend being the crazy one.


----------



## JeepinWeezle

The one with chet....i chose the one that said she was trying to break up with him...because the rest said she was cheatin on him for the reason....another screwed up question


----------



## TripleSeven

JeepinWeezle";p="63748 said:


> The one with chet....i chose the one that said she was trying to break up with him...because the rest said she was cheatin on him for the reason....another screwed up question


That was the question that gave me the most trouble... i forget what I put. All four statements were very similar.


----------



## popo

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

I think it's funny listening to people that think the test was so easy and they aced it. The ones that thought it was hard and saw the tricky questions are the ones who aced it. This has been experience from the past and from talking to kids that took it recently and got on.There's a method to the madness, the Chiefs do NOT want you to think what's right ,it's all about following directions and orders, going by the rules. That's what these tests are about and the ability to analyze and process information correctly. I dropped off my nephew today to take the test and I saw some real nitwits taking this test, about 80% just looked like total losers, unbelievable. Well, good luck to everyone and you can have my spot when i go the 79th RTT. :lol:


----------



## Southside

EMcNeice";p="63751 said:


> JeepinWeezle";p="63748 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one with chet....i chose the one that said she was trying to break up with him...because the rest said she was cheatin on him for the reason....another screwed up question
> 
> 
> 
> That was the question that gave me the most trouble... i forget what I put. All four statements were very similar.
Click to expand...

Fellas.....A. C and D all had him the aggressor and B had her......there were some challenging questions, but not that.

A. He is yelling
B. She is yelling B:

C. He is yelling
D. He is yelling

Which is the problem??????......I'll give you a hint


----------



## TripleSeven

Southside";p="63753 said:


> EMcNeice";p="63751 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeepinWeezle";p="63748 said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one with chet....i chose the one that said she was trying to break up with him...because the rest said she was cheatin on him for the reason....another screwed up question
> 
> 
> 
> That was the question that gave me the most trouble... i forget what I put. All four statements were very similar.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Fellas.....A. C and D all had him the aggressor and B had her......there were some challenging questions, but not that.
> 
> A. He is yelling
> B. She is yelling B:
> 
> C. He is yelling
> D. He is yelling
> 
> Which is the problem??????......I'll give you a hint
Click to expand...

I didn't pick up on that right away, but I did get it right in the end. Just had to read it a couple times.


----------



## militia_man

There was a memory section question about at what intersection was a business located (the market I think). Was it Cedar and Main or Ceder and Maple?


----------



## TripleSeven

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

I put Cedar and Main but that was one I wasn't 100% sure on


----------



## militia_man

Thanks. Anyone else put Cedar and Main?


----------



## Southside

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

It was Cedar and Maple.....remember the bottom was Maple and Pine....there was no main street


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Yes there was. Main Street had the market, Katie's Kandles (or whatever), etc.


----------



## Southside

Officer Dunngeon";p="63766 said:


> Yes there was. Main Street had the market, Katie's Kandles (or whatever), etc.


You are a no good liar! :evil:


----------



## john77

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

The market was located at Cedar and Main.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Southside";p="63767 said:


> You are a no good liar! :evil:


I hate being the bearer of bad news... actually, that's not true, it kinda gets me off!  :mrgreen:


----------



## Goose

Southside";p="63767 said:


> Officer Dunngeon";p="63766 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes there was. Main Street had the market, Katie's Kandles (or whatever), etc.
> 
> 
> 
> You are a no good liar! :evil:
Click to expand...

Agreed. Cedar Street was the one the car veered off of, Main Street was the one way the ambulance was on (at the stop sign), and Maple was the one that was on the right side of the park running towards the bottom of the page, and Pine was the other street on the right (the one the bank was on).

I however, failed to notice the clock AT ALL in the picture. I put that it was on the bank (I had to guess). It's a good thing they didn't ask the time on the clock this year, because I definitely would have missed it.

The other thing in the picture was I didn't count the people in the park (I put down 4-6), or where so-and-so's cafe was (I saw that he veered off in front of Al's Garage, but did not see that listed on the multiple choice; I put the cafe down since the billboard was to the left of the garage).

I left thinking not that the test was too hard, but not knowing what kind of an answer they wanted (which is why I equated the test to an oral board). For this reason, I think I got a bad score this time around.

Out of curiousity, for those of you that took the test for a bunch of the towns in NH, how does this test compare? I heard that theirs was a messed up test, but can't see how it could possibly be worse than this one...but then again, I've never taken it.


----------



## kttref

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



Officer Dunngeon";p="63731 said:


> Now I would like to comment on the degenerates and newbies.
> 
> Hey, I was a first-timer to the exam too once... but the people who show up in their Sunday best, all rip-roaring and ready to be interviewed in their 3-piece suits crack me up.
> 
> As far as the derelicts who signed up just to get a goverment job, you gotta love them. I saw one girl who had to be about 400 pounds and all the doo-rags made the auditorium look like spring break in Atlanta.


Ok, I didn't take the test today, but I have to comment on this. You're totally right. When I show up to a test and see people in suits, or for crying out loud, HEELS I want to pee myself I'm laughing so hard. Last test I took (20 damn females!) 18 of those females had makeup, hair done up pretty, and suits on. Myself and one other girl (who ended up failing the PAT) were in jeans and teeshirts...I just don't get it. Ok...continue on 

Hope you all did well! It will keep you out of my state :twisted:


----------



## Muggsy09

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

I would've skipped it if the damn thing didn't cost 60 f-in dollars.

:up_yours: :roll:


----------



## militia_man

I suggest that we all flood the HRD website e-mail contact address with complaints in regard to the questions that had answers that were equally correct and about the HORRIBLE memorization sketch.

I really despise the fact that it is a law enforcement employer's job market out there because I am just about sick of taking tests and going to interviews with no results. I would love to say. " Either you hire me or you don't. I am sick of you taking my time and money!"

On that note... On my way out of Plymouth today I stopped at Marylous. Those hot chickies in the commercials are NOT actors. There really IS super hotties that work there.


----------



## mrguardo

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

AHAHHA i have to agree with every single gripe each of you has about this test and these lame questions that could totally go both ways, but are "supposed" to leave no room for interpretation. now heres one. this was on the last exam a few years ago and it got me then:

The incidents where the suspect is described as a 135lb-ish blonde shoplifter. witnesses 1-3 all have the age, height, and weight similarities, but only 1 and 3 describe a mole on the left face. then the 4th witness describes similar physical characteristics, and a mole on the left of the face. Now we are supposed to answer which incidents the 4th could be listed with. problem i have is do you go the literal approach and chose only 2/3 because one didnt describe a mole? or do you use the real world, and state all 3 figuring this is the same suspect with same physical characteristics, maybe someone didnt notice the mole. what the hell?


----------



## john77

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



mrguardo";p="63790 said:


> AHAHHA i have to agree with every single gripe each of you has about this test and these lame questions that could totally go both ways, but are "supposed" to leave no room for interpretation. now heres one. this was on the last exam a few years ago and it got me then:
> 
> The incidents where the suspect is described as a 135lb-ish blonde shoplifter. witnesses 1-3 all have the age, height, and weight similarities, but only 1 and 3 describe a mole on the left face. then the 4th witness describes similar physical characteristics, and a mole on the left of the face. Now we are supposed to answer which incidents the 4th could be listed with. problem i have is do you go the literal approach and chose only 2/3 because one didnt describe a mole? or do you use the real world, and state all 3 figuring this is the same suspect with same physical characteristics, maybe someone didnt notice the mole. what the hell?


That question was on the test this time around too. I think you have to go with the two that have the mole, but I agree with you it could have been that the other person just didn't see the mole.


----------



## Crvtte65

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



union1";p="63727 said:


> How about the bootleged DVD Question? 2 Answers with only the workds "Buyer" and "to whom the dvd's were sold. What did yall put for that one?
> 
> On a second note, can someone please tell me why so many people messed up on the residency form? I hope they all knew that wasnt part of the test!!


For the "to whom" sentence to be correct would have had to had a "to" at the end to make it sound correctly in my twisted head so I chose the other one.

For the confession I put they told his bro was in trouble and he voluntarily confessed in under 6 hrs.

For the college, I picked the long-winded one and for the other picked the lead to the arrest

I put down 4-6 people in the park, thinking it was 6, 2 cops, guy with dog, 2 people talking (one guy with #31 on his shirt) and 2 more walking on the sidewalk.

For the mole I excluded the one without it only on the basis that on the practice exam there was a similar one but with tattoos and they excluded the one that the person said they didnt see any.

Market was at Cedar and Main, Maple and Pine were the intersecting streets in the lower right where the Alyon (whatever) Credit Union was with the clock at 3:00.

The one with Chet that was different is that he wanted to leave cause he didnt want to fight

With Warren, I put the one that Warren was the instigator and threw the shovel at Joel in the end.

For the line-ups, I was going through the faces and found that all but one had different noses for all the false answers (or at least those I perceived as false). Anyone else notice this, was the answer "on the nose"  ok that was stupid... but really, I found the badly sketched ones were harder!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

You know, that's funny you mentioned that, I always check the nose first. There were a couple drawings with sunglassses (or maybe 1, I forget now) where you couldn't possibly compare the eyes, but I noticed on this exam pretty much every single "composite sketch" the answer was because of different noses! I mean sheesh, make it a little challenging for Criminy's sake! :x


----------



## Dan H

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



john77";p="63733 said:


> I put "to whom they sold the DVD's to." It sounded gramaticlly coorect to me. Again though, it could have been either of them.
> 
> So if I score low (basically I need a 98 or better) can I find out which questions I answered wrong and appeal if need be. The only reason I would appeal is if it was one of the questions that had 2 legitimately correct answers.


Wasn't there was some info in the booklet if you thought there was an error with any of the questions you needed to send in the question # and info to support your accusation by May 7........ Or am I failing the next day memory test? It seemed like it was an option to appeal, but you had to do so without knowing if you answered the question correctly or not. Any one else remember reading this?


----------



## wryman

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



john77";p="63733 said:


> I put "to whom they sold the DVD's to." It sounded gramaticlly coorect to me. Again though, it could have been either of them.
> 
> So if I score low (basically I need a 98 or better) can I find out which questions I answered wrong and appeal if need be. The only reason I would appeal is if it was one of the questions that had 2 legitimately correct answers.


NO!! Thats the fun part!! When you appeal, they send you the answers and a copy of your answer sheet. THATS IT! :roll:


----------



## militia_man

I forgot about the female shoplifter question. I put that she should be considered a suspect in all of the incidents because that would be the way it would play out in the real world. My train of thought is that it would be easy to not notice or to not remember a mole on her face.


----------



## mpd61

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

O.K., o.k., OKAYYYYY.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:shock: 
You people all need to give up the ghost;
1. We all know that civil service tests in Massachusetts are far from perfect.
2. Trying to second guess answers and discuss them amongst others here is far from accurate (look at Southside and his "no main street" YIKES!) or helpful.
3. Wait until the test reults come out, and then we'll hear some REAL bitchin!!!!!
:lol:


----------



## Southside

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Hey MPD1,

Not all of us have gained the knowledge of a seasoned officer such as yourself! :lol: Maybe when I am at an age such as yourself, I will come on here and say the same things! When you were a rookie and Teddy Roosevelt was President....was civil service as bad as it is now or has it gotten worse over the years? :wink:


----------



## Goose

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



wryman";p="63820 said:


> john77";p="63733 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I put "to whom they sold the DVD's to." It sounded gramaticlly coorect to me. Again though, it could have been either of them.
> 
> So if I score low (basically I need a 98 or better) can I find out which questions I answered wrong and appeal if need be. The only reason I would appeal is if it was one of the questions that had 2 legitimately correct answers.
> 
> 
> 
> NO!! Thats the fun part!! When you appeal, they send you the answers and a copy of your answer sheet. THATS IT! :roll:
Click to expand...

So, if within my 7 days, I can send them a letter stating that I felt the test was not a true judge of ones abilities, as there were multiple correct answers on several ones, and they will send me a copy of the test and a copy of my answers, as well as a copy of the CORRECT answers...so I will know how to ace the next test (not because the questions will be the same, but because I will finally understand what the state wants to an answer)??

Sorry for the run-on sentence, but this almost sounds like a good idea... :wink:


----------



## wpd518

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

25 years this month.

Silly Service is still silly service.

13th promotional exam coming up in October and it doesn't change.

Stick with it - Captains bars in in the future.


----------



## Mikey682

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Oh mpd61 your just jealous becuase we're so young and DAMN good looking. :wub:


----------



## mpd61

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



Mikey682";p="63867 said:


> Oh mpd61 your just jealous becuase we're so young and DAMN good looking. :wub:


True, so true................
But I'll take my DVET status over your youth and good looks ANYTIME!!!!!
:naughty:


----------



## Southside

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



mpd61";p="63871 said:


> Mikey682";p="63867 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh mpd61 your just jealous becuase we're so young and DAMN good looking. :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> True, so true................
> But I'll take my DVET status over your youth and good looks ANYTIME!!!!!
> :naughty:
Click to expand...

That is cruel bro!


----------



## j809

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



> But I'll take my DVET status over your youth and good looks ANYTIME!!!!!


 :L: :L:

Hey Woody, tell them, you only did 75 questions and walked out ,because as a DVET you'll be #1.!!!


----------



## motivated

I am just so sick of those tests and waiting for the results sucks even more.


----------



## Enforcer174

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

How do you do this, what type of letter needs to be written and send it to whom. Because i felt the test had mutiple questions also.

So, if within my 7 days, I can send them a letter stating that I felt the test was not a true judge of ones abilities, as there were multiple correct answers on several ones, and they will send me a copy of the test and a copy of my answers, as well as a copy of the CORRECT answers...so I will know how to ace the next test (not because the questions will be the same, but because I will finally understand what the state wants to an answer)??

Sorry for the run-on sentence, but this almost sounds like a good idea...


----------



## Enforcer174

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

The question that tripped me up was the officer that was trying to get expert shooting and only needed 62 points to qualify as expert. I added up the 62 points needed for expert and thought there could have been two answers because of the difference in points min and max ETC...


----------



## Goose

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



Enforcer174";p="63900 said:


> The question that tripped me up was the officer that was trying to get expert shooting and only needed 62 points to qualify as expert. I added up the 62 points needed for expert and thought there could have been two answers because of the difference in points min and max ETC...


If you took the absolute lowest number of what she needed to have to qualify for that ranking, then subtracted the 62 points, there would have been only one answer...


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

Yeah, that's what I did. I believe the answer to that one was Sharpshooter.


----------



## Goose

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



Enforcer174";p="63899 said:


> How do you do this, what type of letter needs to be written and send it to whom. Because i felt the test had mutiple questions also.
> 
> So, if within my 7 days, I can send them a letter stating that I felt the test was not a true judge of ones abilities, as there were multiple correct answers on several ones, and they will send me a copy of the test and a copy of my answers, as well as a copy of the CORRECT answers...so I will know how to ace the next test (not because the questions will be the same, but because I will finally understand what the state wants to an answer)??
> 
> Sorry for the run-on sentence, but this almost sounds like a good idea...


I'm waiting for an answer from someone else to confirm that this is indeed what they do...I would imagine that you would write to HRD's Civil Service Division.


----------



## mpd61

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

JEEZUS!!!!!!!!!!

You poor kids need to go get drunk, laid, or a massage...........................
:uc: 
You all KNEW going into this thing what a joke it is....................If you keep going at this rate, you'll eat up Gil's bandwith worse than 77th RTT thread!!!!!!!!!!
:crazy:


----------



## RCS

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



> Now I would like to comment on the degenerates and newbies.
> 
> Hey, I was a first-timer to the exam too once... but the people who show up in their Sunday best, all rip-roaring and ready to be interviewed in their 3-piece suits crack me up.


I saw a guy while waiting in line, who was decked out in jet black bdu's. His pants were tucked into his "duty boots". The guy even had a S&W swat knife clipped to the front pocket. I wanted to ask if he had a level 3 holster for his papermate pencil. :?


----------



## Southside

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



RCS";p="63915 said:


> Now I would like to comment on the degenerates and newbies.
> 
> Hey, I was a first-timer to the exam too once... but the people who show up in their Sunday best, all rip-roaring and ready to be interviewed in their 3-piece suits crack me up.
> 
> 
> 
> I saw a guy while waiting in line, who was decked out in jet black bdu's. His pants were tucked into his "duty boots". The guy even had a S&W swat knife clipped to the front pocket. I wanted to ask if he had a level 3 holster for his papermate pencil. :?
Click to expand...

Was he at Plymouth North, if so I saw that dude.....what a friggin tool!


----------



## RCS

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Worcester.....and I wanted to edit my last post but I didnt know how to. I wanted to add that a friend overheard him asking people if they were "on the job" after the test. People like that shouldn't leave their parent's basement


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



Officer Dunngeon";p="63731 said:


> Now I would like to comment on the degenerates and newbies.
> 
> Hey, I was a first-timer to the exam too once... but the people who show up in their Sunday best, all rip-roaring and ready to be interviewed in their 3-piece suits crack me up.
> 
> As far as the derelicts who signed up just to get a goverment job, you gotta love them. I saw one girl who had to be about 400 pounds and all the doo-rags made the auditorium look like spring break in Atlanta.


Ahhh Hotlanta, and it's called Freaknik. Good times, good times. There were a few fatties at the exam I was at too. Seeing people in suits and stuff like that made me chuckle a lil bit. Too funny.

Scott :rock:


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



mpd61";p="63914 said:


> JEEZUS!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You poor kids need to go get drunk, laid, or a massage...........................


Or if you know where to go you can do all three at the same place. :icon_hum: :alcoholi: :hump:

Scott :rock:


----------



## militia_man

What I found to be funny was the people wearing police t-shirts or reserve/intermittent academy t-shirts, jackets, etc. As if that particular attire will give them an edge over the competition.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



Foxracingmtnridr";p="63922 said:


> Or if you know where to go you can do all three at the same place. :icon_hum: :alcoholi: :hump:


Where might I find such a place? :shock:

I meant to call civil circus today and ask why the Munis were not listed as a choice. I'm wondering if they are going to automatically include anyone who listed Boston as a preference for the BMPD.


----------



## sherifflittle

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

you know guys i swore to God that the map was wrong...when it said , your at the intersection of carter and roosevelt ave turn go 2 blocks south, 1 block east then 2 blocks south" or something like that, welll, when i did it, after going 1 block east you couldnt go south, it was a 1 way street goin north"..i mean i THINK i can count....so i said f**** it i just put the school down as my answer....and yes i noticed 2 sets of questions were the same..
also is the chronological order questions a joke....or is it me?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

No, they're a joke. Some of them made no sense, but more sense than the answers you knew were absolutely wrong. Der!


----------



## lifelongtesttaker

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Sherifflittle, I agree with your question about the road map and the question about where you would end up. The street that they wanted you to go south on was a one way , so that would mean that you would have violated the rule of not breaking any rules of the way. Why hasn't anyone else pointed this out. Also I called into the Howie Carr show and spoke with Gov.Romney about what a mess the SC test was and that they should get a rebate on the money they paid for that pile of garbage.


----------



## john77

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

The question that had you going down the wrong street did not mention anything about NOT breaking traffic laws, you just had to follow the directions, as bad as they were.

What did Mitt say about the civil service?


----------



## lifelongtesttaker

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

The Gov basically said he would check into it. Saying that if he is not aware of the problem there is no way he could look into it. I tried to explain ( in the short amount of time ) that there are a whole list of problems that are coming out from people that took the test. I wish I could have had time to tell him about the phone message Hell I was stuck in when I tried to actually talk with someone at the HRD.


----------



## lifelongtesttaker

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

There was a note at the top of the page to follow all rules of the traffic. It was not stated in the actual question. I spent about 5 minutes on this question and finally blew a gasket and when on to the next question.


----------



## USNMA

Hey Guys,
New at this site, was unable to be in Mass on Saturday and will be taking this years exam in March after an upcoming deployment, God I hope its gonna be better than what you all described.


----------



## Southside

USNMA";p="63959 said:


> Hey Guys,
> New at this site, was unable to be in Mass on Saturday and will be taking this years exam in March after an upcoming deployment, God I hope its gonna be better than what you all described.


If you have Vets status...you have nothing to worry about....just don't get over 30 wrong! :lol:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

I guess the map question was another one of those that makes you think too much. As long as you followed their shitty directions, I guess you'll be okay.

Then again, we are talking about civil circus here... :roll: I think they should hire me to proofread their next exam before they administer it. WTF!


----------



## sherifflittle

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

well im glad someone saw this, so what i did was is i just followed what the directions told me to do and i ended up at the school..anyone put that answer??????


----------



## gmorbid

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

I put the school to how do you get in touch with someone to complain about that question and others


----------



## sherifflittle

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

im not too sure ....but maybe they'll do something about it if we complain in force.....we are all family here anyway...we should stick up for each other...


----------



## mrguardo

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

I actually looked at all the possible answers for the 1st map question and the school was the only possible answer regardless of following street directions. i took spent a good amount of time trying to figure this one out because the first step (go 2 blocks south) did in fact instruct you to travel the wrong way on a one way street. the other possible locations were nowhere near where you ended up if you followed the directions. so to make a long story short, i too picked the school simply because it was the only answer choice that u ended up near.


----------



## BartA1

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



> Hey MPD1,
> 
> Not all of us have gained the knowledge of a seasoned officer such as yourself! Maybe when I am at an age such as yourself, I will come on here and say the same things! When you were a rookie and Teddy Roosevelt was President....was civil service as bad as it is now or has it gotten worse over the years?


Now Southside Woody wasnt a rookie when Teddy Roosevelt was President it was FDR's last term , but he will be crying all the way to the bank when he is numero uno come list time. I mentioned a couple of errors to the proctor when I took the test, but she said she couldnt do anything about it. I actually feel kind of lucky. Some of the starting time horror stories I heard about from other people at different test sites. We were in the class room at 1030am. Test started at 1106am. Best event of the morning was watching the trooper toss some nitwit that didnt have an id and started getting loud with the elderly gent checking ids.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



> Was he at Plymouth North, if so I saw that dude.....what a friggin tool!


Yes he was....he walked by me.... :roll: :roll: :roll: :roll: (Someone behind me made a joke that we might be the victims of a school shooting, and they should check him for weapons....)


----------



## Goose

I was standing in the lobby of Waltham High at 10, and the test started at around 10:50 (it took our proctor that long to go over everything).

The line to get in was only about fifteen or twenty minutes...unlike Wakefield two years ago where I must have waited in line outside in the rain for more than an hour...


----------



## Macop

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Wow, I cant wait to see all the whinining when the scores come out.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



Macop";p="64063 said:


> Wow, I cant wait to see all the whinining when the scores come out.


Aww, come on Macop you know you took the test. Didn't they have a car-pool running from over there in c-town nfire: ? :naughty:


----------



## lifelongtesttaker

I took the test at Quincy High. That school has an entrabce that has three doors. The test takers all seem to think they need to stand in the mile long line. I parked my car near Quincy college and got in a line that had maybe 50 people. The trooper made an announcement that they would be taking 25 test takers per door and fall in. As soon as I heard that I made a b-line to the middle entrance. The amazing thing was no one else seemed to catch on to this and just remained in the mile long line. The proctor breezed through the directions and my room # 208 was taking the test by 10:30. So the possibilty that I was taking my test while other test takers where still in line.


----------



## Macop

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Who me?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

You spelled "whining" wrong. :mrgreen:


----------



## wryman

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Only 725 days till the next exam!! :twisted:


----------



## DVET1979

Did anyone take an extra long look at page one and two of the test when they told you to count the pages before the exam started?


----------



## wryman

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Of course!! The see through page is good too if you can read backwards :lol: Thats why I'm so surprised at the people that have guesses about questions 1-12.

How many people in and along the park? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sparksbj774

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

7-9 people in the park?


----------



## skimass

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

75 ang 77 were the same question, but they had different answers to see if people were paying attention. They weren't both "b" for example, so you might have been tricked. I'm sure that everybody that posts on the "Joke of a test" forum got 100.


----------



## EOD1

ok so i wasn't on crack when i noticed that you went the wrong way down a one way street. I didn't it twice and the school is the only that made was close, (IF i remember correctly??)


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



skimass";p="64414 said:


> 75 ang 77 were the same question, but they had different answers to see if people were paying attention. They weren't both "b" for example, so you might have been tricked. I'm sure that everybody that posts on the "Joke of a test" forum got 100.


I noticed. The answers were the exact same in both questions, just listed in a different order.

I know I got at least one (1) wrong, and it was either the high school or college question... I put opposing answers because I figured at least 1 of them would be right.

Maybe my experience credit will give me that 1 point back. :lol:


----------



## bjm

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



> Did anyone take an extra long look at page one and two of the test when they told you to count the pages before the exam started?


 :NO:


----------



## NegroRotary

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Reading some of this post, i guess i will be #1 since i'm a DVET, is that correct?


----------



## wryman

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Only if other DVET's dont score higher than you!


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

:sl: :sl: :sl: :sl: :sl: :sl: :sl: :sl:

Are the scores out yet????


----------



## EOD1

wryman said:


> Only if other DVET's dont score higher than you!


What disability %% do you have to have to be considered a DVET?


----------



## Goose

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*



Officer Dunngeon";p="64492 said:


> :sl: :sl: :sl: :sl: :sl: :sl: :sl: :sl:
> 
> Are the scores out yet????


I heard sometime in July...but of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## wryman

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Yeah. It takes 3 months for the scores to be mailed out. (mid july) It takes 6 months to establish the lists. (nov.  )


----------



## DVET1979

It only takes a 10% disability rating to be considered a DVET.


----------



## NegroRotary

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

even if i don't have residency? how does it work? i'll be #1 on all 4 of the city i put down?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

I was being facetious about the scores coming out. It's usually at the end of August or so.

You may or may not be #1. It depends on the statuses of who else picked your chosen towns and if you passed the exam or not.


----------



## NegroRotary

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Thank YOu D, I will wait till August, i should be back from military training then.


----------



## NegroRotary

*Re: THE OFFICIAL "WHY THE CIVIL SERVICE TEST IS A JOKE&*

Thanks!


----------

